# Internet connections



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

....Is it easy to get internet connections/service in the smaller towns/villages in Andalucia......i am thinking of the 'white villages' in particular? Is service reliable?


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We live in a very small village and our internet is very good. We have a wifi set up within the village.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Internet access and reliability depends on more than whether you are in a village or not, it depends a great deal on where that village is situated.

For example Alhama de Granada is considered a white village according to many tourist routes (but it is more like a largish town). It is high up, with no mountains blocking internet signals, so the internet service (and choice of services) in most parts of Alhama de Granada can be quite good.

We live about 30 minutes drive from Alhama de Granada, but on the side of a mountain, therefore access to internet services is cut off by the mountain itself and we have to rely upon rural ADSL (which is... not so good!).

Wherever you choose to stay, for internet access you need to look at the actual situation of the village, the nearest transmitter mast and whether the village has unrestricted access to that mast, and whether there is any relay mast set up somewhere in the village (and of course, what the mast is for - we have one mast in our village, but it is only for movistar mobile connections).


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Our internet connection isn't brilliant....but although we live more or less on the coast, we have the Sierra de Bermeja directly behind us....(sea view from front of house, mountains from rear).
We are twenty minutes or so drive from Marbella...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We lived in the campo at one point and we used wireless broadband, which worked using receivers, ariels......... smoke and mirrors!!?????? It was good tho and not expensive Acox Network Solutions

Jo xxx


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

...thank you all for your input. At the end of the day i guess it's best to check with the locals of a particular village/town beforehand!!!


----------



## leeski09 (Jun 27, 2012)

Our friends use ACOX and their service is fantastic. Considering they are at top of a mountain and the transmitter is several km's away on top of other mountain, their 2mb service is great. Skype call, downloads, streaming video / music are no problems at all. Recommended. Also they got a UK landline number and line which runs over VOIP (voice over internet protocol) and that too is great. Cheap too.


----------

